# crontab



## YouNix (3 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous, j'ai un petit probleme dans la commande crontab en association avec un script shell, ca ne marche pas chez moi, bon voila ce que j'ai fais:
1- edition de mon crontab : crontab -u root -e
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/lib/news/bin:/home/viper/bin
*/1 6 3 4 1 /home/viper/test.sh
<escp>:wq!

2- chmod +x test.sh
3- echo "hellOOOO" >> test;
d'abord j'ai placé test.sh sous /home/viper, mais ca n'a pas marché, sous /home/viper/bin non plus

MERCI MERCI MERCI de bien vouloir m'aider


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait clair.
La méthode à suivre est :
1. écrire son shell
2. le mettre dans le répertoire idoine avec les droits qui vont bien
3. le tester
4. ajouter une commande dans la crontab
5. tester le résultat
Pour éditer la crontab, je te conseillerais d'utiliser d'abord Cronnix, puis, une fois que tu maîtrise un peu plus, tu pourras écrire directement avec vi son contenu.

Parce que là, j'ai l'impression que tu as voulu mettre des définitions de variables d'environnement dans la crontab  Ce n'est pas fait pour ça ... L'environnement nécessaire à ton script doit être défini dans ce script ou, éventuellement, dans un fichier de configuration qu'il lira.


----------



## YouNix (6 Avril 2006)

Merci, en ttenant compte que mes scripts tourneront sur crontab, maintenant je cherche s'il y'a moyen de jouer sur les parametres de declenchement de la crontab càd qu'à partir d'une interface graphique on peut determiner la date de declenchement de certaines commandes, vu que la crontab n'est pas un fichier donc je pense pas que ca pouvait ce faire, SVP eclairez moi, j'en ai vraiement besoin.
et MERCI encore d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

YouNix a dit:
			
		

> Merci, en ttenant compte que mes scripts tourneront sur crontab, maintenant *je cherche s'il y'a moyen de jouer sur les parametres de declenchement de la crontab càd qu'à partir d'une interface graphique on peut determiner la date de declenchement de certaines commandes*, vu que la crontab n'est pas un fichier donc je pense pas que ca pouvait ce faire, SVP eclairez moi, j'en ai vraiement besoin.
> et MERCI encore d'avance.


Ça tombe rudement bien :



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> je te conseillerais d'utiliser d'abord Cronnix



Les crontab sont bien des fichiers sur lesquels y a les ordres lus par cron, qui lui est un démon. Cronnix justement est une interface graphique pour éditer ces fichiers (cronnix montre bien qu'il y a plusieurs crontab, un par utilisateur par exemple).


----------



## portgas (22 Septembre 2006)

Petit remontage de thread.
j'essaye d'installer un script qui modifie les droits du contenu d'un répertoire.
Mon script marche très bien quand je le lance à la mano, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire tourner en crontab.

je vous mets la ligne que j'ai rentré en crontab:
56 21 * * * /Users/toto/bin/droits.sh

J'ai vérifié dans .bashrc, la variable $PATH contient bien /Users/toto/bin, mon script est en mode 777.
Là, je sèche


----------

